# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Novo CoralFrags Português?!

## Bruno Santos

Boas, tomei a liberdade de pegar no post do Baltasar Parreira e criar este, penso que seja interessante esta situação.

Cumps.




> Boas não sei quem era o proprietário actual do site e se tem ideia de continuar com o mesmo, mas estou disposto a montar um novo desde que haja pessoal interessado pois é muito simples de se fazer.
> 
> Já agora podemos ter um domínio parecido ou outro completamente diferente tipo estes exemplos:
> 
> coralfrags.biz
> coralfrags.info
> 
> coral-frags.org
> coral-frags.biz
> ...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

gostando de ajudar e tendo a ideia que é a dinamizar a troca de frags e venda entre particulares para que cada vez tenhamos mais adeptos neste hobby :SbOk: 

se o projecto  for para a frente ofereço a venda dos primeiros 3 frags para ajuda de pagar as custas

da-me pena de ter visto o coralfrags.org desaparecer :Admirado: 

sei que o luis delgado foi no seu tempo um dinamizador da troca de frags e grande amigo do pessoal suportando durante muito tempo o site

mas infelizmente a vida seguiu por outros caminhos :Admirado: 


cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, numa pesquisa breve encontrei este Frag Outpost - Coral Frags, Coral Frag Trading Portal and Coral Propagation Resources e tem a secção da Europa e Portugal, penso que daria para nós usarmos, e que assim já daria para por o nosso stock, só teriamos de divulgar o site na comunidade Portuguesa de aquariofilia, para haver o maior numero de ofertas.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas mais uma vez, estive a ver e no site dá para por Portugal e a Cidade Portuguesa, portanto acho que dá para aproveitar o site para colocar o frag´s Portugueses e ainda com a possibilidade de ter acesso aos de outros paises. Eu pessoalmente já pus fois frag´s, aqui fica um.

Frag Outpost - Coral Frags, Coral Frag Trading and Coral Propagation Resources

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm aparentemente pelo que vejo do link que o Bruno colocou a interface desse site é igualzinha ao que o coralfrags.org tinha. Alguém me sabe dizer que software é esse?

Procurei por vários lados sem conseguir qualquer informação, embora tenha aspecto do PHP Nuke com um template ou addon especifico, mesmo assim não consegui encontrar nada parecido.

Entretanto o domínio SHAREMYFRAGS.COM está registado e a funcionar já, só preciso mesmo de por o software para ter o site a funcionar, pois se tiver de construir de raiz irá levar umas boas semanas...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm... morreu já a ideia tão cedo?  :Admirado: 

Ehehe não estou a ver mais grande participação, bem alguém sabe como contactar o Luís Delgado ou pode faze-lo para saber se ele aceita que se continuo o projecto dele? Se desistiu mesmo, etc.?

Agradeço todos os feedback's e informações possíveis a ver se isto avança rápido então.

Obrigado.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, penso que isto ajude.

http://www.reefforum.net/f21/coralfr...e-contas-4613/

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu sempre gostei do site de frags então sou mais um a favor da continuidade.  :SbOk3: 

O FragOutpost sugerido pelo Bruno está igualzinho ao coralfrags, excelente, apenas parece ter membros sobretudo norte-americanos. Mas se o pessoal de cá aderir seria uma opção.

A criação do novo site, sharemyfrags.com pelo Baltasar, parece-me também uma excelente ideia.  :SbOk: 

Penso que valeria a pena tentar contactar o Luis Delgado a ver se ele aprova a continuação do projecto, mesmo noutro domínio, e idealmente tentar arranjar um eventual backup recente da base de dados, para uma "migração" dos conteúdos.  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

boas, penso ser uma ideia bastante viável, mas se o actual site e domínio for disponibilizado pelo Luís então parece-me bem mais fácil implementar o projecto.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Também era fã e utilizador do coralfrags.org, infelizmente este domínio já caiu nas mãos dos papa-domínios.

O nome *coralfrags* tem uma associação directa, simples e fácil de memorizar com o conteúdo que se pretende divulgar e a sua função, portanto a minha primeira sugestão vai no sentido de o manter, criando por exemplo o domínio coralfrags.eu (que ainda se encontra livre).

A minha segunda sugestão é fazer com que os frags disponíveis para troca ou venda tenham uma duração limitada no tempo e que não fiquem lá para todo o sempre tal como sucedia no extinto coralfrags.org

Boa sorte para o projecto  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Enviei PM ao Luís, vamos aguardar e saber detalhes até ao weekend... ehehhe, caso contrário terei de partir para uma coisa nova de raiz o que levará algum tempo a estar pronta.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Confesso que levantei a lebre num outro topico e tal como disse la e disse ao Baltasar estou disponivel para ajudar.


Abraços e vao dizendo qualquer coisa

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem a coisa está a avançar e já tenho o visual e o logótipo preparado  :SbSourire2:  eheheh.

Aqui fica um "sneak peek":



Espero que gostem  :yb663:  ...

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boas Baltazar

O logo esta  :Pracima: . 

O site que referis-te como registado não apresenta qualquer info, é normal?

É de lamentar o que aconteceu ao coralfrags, mas isso também aconteceu devido a pouca participação de membros. Não podemos deixar que um projecto assim se deixe perder. 
Sou a favor como é lógico de formas de podermos ter mais métodos de troca/venda de frags é bom para nós e para o hobby no geral.

Uma "axa" para os admins do   REEFFORUM, uma vez que têm a área dos particulares condicionada ao pagamento de uma valor para postar, porque não adicionar nessa área um link para este novo projecto em que se possar trocar/vender *EXCLUSIVAMENTE*  frags, nem que para isso exista um valor máximo de comercialização? 
Se pretendemos  aumentar a comunidade, estas acções são de grande interesse e não existe interesse comercial como numa empresa. Não queremos "roubar" os utilizadores das lojas, apenas aumentar recursos de corais de forma fácil e económica.

Cumps 




> Bem a coisa está a avançar e já tenho o visual e o logótipo preparado  eheheh.
> 
> Aqui fica um "sneak peek":
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem  ...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Obrigado, todas as sugestões são bem vindas.

O domínio em questão para já não está ainda a abrir nenhum site, pois ainda se encontra em construção, só tenho mesmo o visual pensado e preparado como aqui mostrei um pouco.

Estou a tentar conseguir a mesma estrutura que o coralfrags.org tinha e até talvez a base de dados já com os utilizadores que existiam, se não como referi terei de construir tudo 100% de raiz novo, o que levara mais tempo.

Eu era um utilizador bastante regular do coralfrags e posso salientar que consegui boas peças através dele, logo acho essencial existir algo assim, pois não sendo só uma facilidade para todos os iniciantes neste mundo mas também a possibilidade de conseguirmos coisas diferentes que infelizmente nem sempre as lojas têm.

Acho que com uma boa publicidade e gestão do site principalmente pelos seu utilizadores em si, continuará a ser uma ferramenta essencial para todos tirarmos proveito.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Baltasar  :tutasla:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por acaso há pouco recebi um email com o seguinte conteúdo...




> de	CoralFrags.org <admin@coralfrags.org>
> para	arty77@gmail.com
> data	29 de Outubro de 2010 00:50
> assunto	Aviso de Publicação de Novo Frag: Test
> 
> 
> Olá,
> 
> Foi publicado um novo frag em CoralFrags.org: Test
> ...


O que me faz supor, que apesar do domínio ter sido perdido, provavelmente o espaço de alojamento ainda se mantém activo e a base de dados do site intacta. E por isso, ainda melhor notícias, pois seria apenas necessário um novo domínio e atribuir a esse espaço de alojamento.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, também recebi esse mail, alguém andará a fazer testes?

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

:SbSourire:  Eheheh sim estou a fazer já testes com os dados da BD que tinha o coralfrags.

Penso que com tempo neste fim de semana que se aproxima mesmo perdendo algum tempo em "Trick or treat's"  :CylGrenouilleSourire: ... vou conseguir ter o novo site já online a funcionar.

Todos os utilizadores registados que havia vão continuar tal e qual bem como todo os frags e info anterior.

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas 

Baltazar ,eu tambem era cliente do Coralfrags :SbSourire:  espero que com a aproximação da epoca  :Xmascheers:  possa fazer novas aquisições.

 :tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Ola amigo Baltazar, só queria fazer uma pergunta és tu que tás a fazer a pagina ou alguem te está a ajudar? Pregunto isso pk n boa fé contactei a administração do Fragoutpost e eles deram-me um Ip com a pagina já em portugues e disseram que em breve passaria a ter o endereço de :: Share my Frags ::. Fico contente por saber que as coisas estam a rolar como disse só quis ajudar mas parece que já está quase tudo resolvido. abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim estou a alterar e usar o código antigo coralfrags, ferramenta esta criada por Joseph do fragoutpost, só como devido ao novo nome e visual pretendo fazer algumas alterações e se possível alterar as funcionalidades de forma a principalmente os frags não ficarem lá para sempre se os utilizadores não os apagarem.


Assim vamos conseguir ter isto rápido a funcionar do que se tivesse de criar um site 100% novo de raiz, como já tinha dito.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Acho que fazes mt bem como eu tb disse eu só queria ajudar no que eu podia. Se necessitares de alguma ajuda tás á vontade no que eu poder ajudar. O que podias afzer para que os anuncios não ficarem sempre lá é tipo ter um limite de tempo após esse periodo é limpo tipo pela administração ou colaboradores. dá mais trabalho mas é funcional.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Afinal com esforço e trabalho a tempo inteiro nisto já se conseguiu.  :yb677: 

Informo que está aberto oficialmente o www.sharemyfrags.com

Podem usar e tem todos os conteúdos e utilizadores tal como o antigo coralfrags,org.

Agradeço que ajudem na limpeza inicial de frags que já não existam ou seja demasiado velhos enquanto as funcionalidade automáticas não são implementadas.

Peco também aos administradores do Reef Forum que me digam como posso trocar os banners que por aqui andam espalhados que apontam para o local antigo e não operacional.

Obrigado a todos pelo suporte e forcing em agarrar o projecto do Luís Delgado e dar-lhe continuação.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Excelente trabalho Baltasar  :Palmas:  Já entrei no site com o login habitual e parece tudo impecável  :SbOk: 

PS: Agora vou já comprar o frag da Ranidae Amphibia  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, desde já Parabéns por tudo!

Quando abro só aparece o cabeçalho do topo do site, tanto em I.E. como em Firefox...  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Se ao abrir acontecer só verem o logo e foto de fundo é porque tem ainda DNS velho, tem de aguardar que a propagação do domínio espalhe para o provider de internet que usam, podem sempre tentar fazer uma limpeza ao DNS cache e forçar assim dados novos.
No Windows faz-se abrindo uma janela consola e digitando este comando:

ipconfig /flushdns

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, consegui abrir através do Vtunnel.com is here to help you beat internet filtering!

https://www.vtunnel.com/index.php/10...7eeb5095218311

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Baltasar, reparei num piqueno bug... o Bruno adicionou uns frags no site e no email que recebi, da notificação, vem no início...




> Foi publicado um novo frag em ShareMyFrags.com: Frag Montipora
> Digitata
> 
> http://www.CoralFrags.org/frag/531
> 
> ...


Ou seja, naquele link directo para o frag, ainda tem o domínio original... deve ser fácil corrigir  :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto obrigado pelo alerta, vamos corrigir o mais breve possível.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ainda existem alguns bugs por resolver e devido a ser fim de semana não tenho conseguido contactar o responsável pelo FragOutpost.com, logo assim que possível conto resolver tudo o que esteja pendente.

Agradeço a todos que se encontrarem mais alguma coisa não funcional que digam.

Obrigado mais uma vez a todos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Recebi o post de teste e o link já funciona  :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim para já acho que se conseguiu resolver todos os bugs mais importantes para que o funcionamento do site seja normal.

Continuem a reportar caso detectem mais alguma falha ainda.

Obrigado.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

O email de confirmação de registo chega ao email com o endereço antigo, substituí para o novo e funcionou, portanto é mais um bug facil de corrigirem.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, comentaram o um frag meu, e no mail ainda consta o dominio antigo.

Cumps

*Foi publicado um novo comentário para o seu frag: Frag Montipora
Digitata referenciado em http://www.coralfrags.org/frag/531 

CoralFrags.org http://www.coralfrags.org*

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, penso que agora tudo esteja já resolvido em termos dos links nos emails gerados pelo site.

Foi mandado um email geral para todos os utilizadores (penso que tenham recebido...) para removerem os frags antigos e já não disponíveis.

Vou eliminar manualmente todos os frags colocados que tenham data anterior ao ano corrente.

Também voou eliminar todos os utilizadores que os mails vieram devolvidos logo supostamente não existem ou são utilizadores não verificados.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao sei porque mas nao comsigo entrar diz a sim Browse the web through our server to get past pesky url or ip based filters e as vezes a sim This domain is for sale este dominio esta a venda

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

O endereço correcto e oficial para entrar no site é este:
http://www.sharemyfrags.com

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a ok

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas grande Baltasar Parreira, excelente trabalho, como podemos compensar pelo que fez?

Penso que outra coisa não está a funcionar, mandaram-me duas mensagens privadas, e não recebi o aviso por mail que as lá tinha para ler.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok parece que temos os problemas todos eliminados de vez, mas claro continuo a contar com a vossa colaboração para qualquer falha que detectarem.

Enquanto a implementação das novas funcionalidades não estiver terminada nomeadamente validade de 30 dias para as publicações de frags, volto a solicitar a todos a vossa ajuda de forma que apaguem os frags antigos já não existentes para troca ou venda.

Obrigado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Enviei mensagem ao Julio Macieira sobre como se poderia actualizar os banners que andam espalhados no fórum para ter não só o visual novo mas também a apontarem para o domínio novo e correcto.

No entanto pergunto aqui a quem ler este post; Admins, Mods, ou quem me possa dar informação de como resolver isto que diga de forma a ficar tudo 100% funcional mesmo.

Obrigado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nao querendo ser chato e insistente, Admins, Mods, ou quem possa mudar os banners velhos por aqui espalhados aqui fica a nova info.

Podem fazer download do novo banner aqui:


Acho que coloquei o tamanho certo.

Quanto ao link será este: :: Share my Frags :: - Portal de Propagação de Corais

Obrigado.

----------


## João Seguro

Deixa lá ver se fica gira xD

----------


## Bruno Santos

Caro Baltasar Parreira, mais uma vez Parabéns pelo que tem feito pelo site, agora pela alteração que fez.

Feliz Natal!  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Obrigado a todos o apoio e motivação para continuar com este projecto iniciado pelo Luís Delgado em tempos.

E como estamos no Natal  :Xmascheers:  o ShareMyFrags irá dar presentes a todos também em breve ehhehehe...  :SbSourire2: 

Sim no inicio do próximo ano assim que o desenvolvimento terminar iremos ter a possibilidade de colocar para alem de frags todo o material usado de aquariofilia que queiram despachar e talvez também a possibilidade para peixes... mas teremos de aguardar a altura certa e tempo extra disponível logo será um presente para mais tarde mesmo, espero que compreendam.

 :Xmassmile:  Boas Festas a todos !!!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Parece-me ter verificado um pequeno "bug"...

Domingo à noite coloquei dois frags no site, um de Amplexidiscus e outro de Ricordea, e hoje ao entrar no site simplesmente desapareceram...

Dados do post do Amplexidiscus para exemplo...




> Foi publicado um novo frag em ShareMyFrags.com: Amplexidiscus
> 
> http://www.ShareMyFrags.com/frag/648
> 
> Nome do frag: Amplexidiscus
> Categoria: Actinodiscos e Ricordeas
> Género: Amplexidiscus
> Espécie: Amplexidiscus
> Publicado por: Artur Fonseca
> ...


Como não os apaguei do site, penso poder ter havido qualquer problema na base de dados e/ou código...  :yb665: 

PS: aquele comentário do utilizador na realidade era para o meu frag, mas os dados da ficha principal são de outro post...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, mas recebeste o email gerado da publicação desses frags?

Eu não recebi nenhum desses frags, leva-me a querer que realmente não foi inserido na base de dados, dai esse numero existir neste momento para outro frag de outro utilizador.

O sistema nunca repete os números dos frags mesmo que sejam apagados é sempre incremental mesmo.

No entanto e após me confirmares se recebeste ou não o email (visto eu não) vou averiguar o que possa ter acontecido.

Obrigado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, mas recebeste o email gerado da publicação desses frags?
> 
> Eu não recebi nenhum desses frags, leva-me a querer que realmente não foi inserido na base de dados, dai esse numero existir neste momento para outro frag de outro utilizador.
> 
> O sistema nunca repete os números dos frags mesmo que sejam apagados é sempre incremental mesmo.
> 
> No entanto e após me confirmares se recebeste ou não o email (visto eu não) vou averiguar o que possa ter acontecido.
> 
> Obrigado.


Boas Baltasar,

Além de receber o email com a confirmação (aquela parte que coloquei em citação), consegui aceder à área de gestão de frags, apareceram os dois frags, dava para editar os dados, etc., e a página dos mesmos funcionava perfeitamente. Ontem voltei ao site e estava tudo ok. Hoje, agora durante a tarde fui ver e estavam os dois frags desaparecidos... na área de gestão de frags aparece-me um deles mas os dados já estão alterados para um frag de outro membro... (correcção: o que me aparece é na realidade uma mensagem privada, como estava com o título do frag confundi, mas realmente a lista dos frags está vazia) portanto acho que terá sido algum erro na base de dados (usou o mesmo número de registo na colocação de outro frag) ou talvez no código... porque de facto é estranho... ainda pensei na limpeza automática dos frags mas apenas 24 ou 48 horas depois de colocar os frags, era demasiado rápido...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok está resolvido a tabela "sessions" da base de dados estava crashada, logo sem sessão o sistema só guarda coisas enquanto a ligação PC- SERVER está activa ao sair do browser perde-se dai não ter gravado.

O mesmo problema também ocasionava que o login não funcionasse correctamente.

Agora penso estar tudo resolvido, peço desculpa pelo sucedido e obrigado pelo alerta Artur.

As novas funcionalidades ainda não estão feitas pois tem havido outros trabalhos que me tem retirado o tempo total, logo tudo está um pouco em standby por enquanto no SahreMyFrags.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sem problema, obrigado pela ajuda Baltasar  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, tudo bem?

Há um frag que é meu que gostaria de apagar mas não aparece na lista de gestão de frags, pode ver esta situação?

:: Share my Frags :: - Portal de Propagação de Corais

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, frag 641 eliminado  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado Baltasar.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, agora não recebo os avisos de publicação.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mas isso não foi alterado nem mexido.

Vou publicar um frag test a ver.

Alguem recebeu email?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Opsss tinha esquecido de voltar a ligar os alertas, pois ontem com os testes devido ao crash da tabela "sessions" e para todos os utilizadores não estar a receber N emails de lixo tinha desligado essa função.

Sorryyyyyyy...  :yb677: 

Penso que agora está tudo novamente 100% operacional.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tudo operacional, Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá, vão começar alguns trabalhos de alteração do ShareMyFrags pelo que tal poderá surgir em algumas alturas erros ou até mesmo mensagens estranhos no site.

Agradeço a vossa paciência pois penso que estas alterações irão melhorar bem como trazer novas possibilidades de venda/troca de tudo ligado a aquariofilia de reef.

Obrigado.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

:Pracima: 

That's pretty cool!

Força nisso!

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Baltasar. E introduzir uma secçao de peixes e possível?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Claro, é mesmo isso que estou a tratar nesta primeira fase.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, primeira fase concluída.

Neste momento já estão operacionais as novas categorias para troca/venda de tudo relacionada com aquariofilia de Reef.

Espero que assim venha a melhorar a troca de vivos/artigos entre todos os utilizadores.

Obrigado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Excelente ideia, obrigado  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, segunda fase de alterações e implementação de novas funcionalidades concluída com o seguinte:

-Alertas 100% operacionais para as novas categorias bem como a possibilidade de os gerir para cada uma dessas categorias no perfil de cada utilizador. 
-Nova funcionalidade de validade de cada anúncio ainda em testes, mas todos os anúncios passam a ter uma validade de 60 dias que após terminado este prazo serão automaticamente removidos do sistema.

Penso que com a validade para alem de deixar de acontecer termos anúncios demasiado velhos e artigos já nem existentes para troca/venda porque os utilizadores responsáveis por eles não os eliminaram, outra vantagem é que ao serem recolocados (caso ainda realmente se encontrem para troca/venda) ficam sempre actualizados com até se possível uma nova foto do coral/peixe, etc. já com crescimento maior e actual no caso dos vivos.

Agradeço quem detecte algum erro que o reporte de forma a ser resolvido, pois pode-me ter escapado alguma coisinha....  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar tudo bem?

Como se pode ver o Myreefstats deve acabar no final deste mês, será possivel fazer no Sharemyfrags o mesmo genero de gráfico de testes e guardar em bases de dados os testes anteriores e também base de dados de peixes, etc?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno, tudo se faz como é obvio eheh, mas neste caso não temos uma base já feita, implica mais trabalho pois tem de se construir algo novo de raiz mesmo.

Gosto e sempre gostei de ajudar, mas muitas das vezes algum trabalho não é reconhecido para alem de muitas despesas que acarreta e serem sempre os mesmos as suportar é difícil e as vezes impraticável mesmo.

Quero eu com isto dizer que poderia realmente fazer algo idêntico ou melhor até, mas neste caso especifico iria levar bastante mais tempo do que no ShareMyFrags e dava jeito todo o apoio em termos de informação das funcionalidades pretendidas pois confesso nunca usei esse site e não tenho mesmo conhecimento de como funciona. Depois alguns donativos regulares para poder ajudar a manutenção e despesas regulares ou até podemos ir para algo tipo um valor de inscrição ou quota anual simbólico na casa de 1eur a 5eur sei lá.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Caro Bruno,

Além da aquariofilia também dou uns toques de programação, e neste momento já estou a desenvolver de raiz um site / base de dados de peixes (www.fishreview.net), vai ser em português e inglês.

A ideia é ter um a informação base de cada peixe, opiniões, imagens e vídeos de quem quiser introduzir.

Quanto ao reefstats, os dados são introduzidos manualmente pelo utilizador? ...eheh...se assim for, é uma ferramenta simples de se fazer. É um bom desafio, se houver interesse, faço isso na boa.

Quando ao histórico do reefstats, não deve ser possível conseguir a bd deles.

Por outro lado, se tiveres esses dados em excel, são fácilmente importados para uma nova BD.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas Baltasar tudo bem?
> 
> Como se pode ver o Myreefstats deve acabar no final deste mês, será possivel fazer no Sharemyfrags o mesmo genero de gráfico de testes e guardar em bases de dados os testes anteriores e também base de dados de peixes, etc?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno - Há um mês contactei o dono do site e fiz-lhe uma oferta de compra que ele recusou (pessoa extremamente correcta e educada) alegando que provavelmente já tinha as condições para poder manter o site durante mais um ano.
Posso contactá-lo novamente e saber em que estado estão as coisas, principalmente se sempre vai manter o site "vivo" ou não.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Se o problema é alojamento, e o que ele quer não é sacar dinheiro ás pessoas, eu OFEREÇO o alojamento num dos servidores que tenho. (quem o conhecer que lhe diga por favor)

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Um dos pontos mais importantes é saber quem está realmente interessado neste ou noutro site com estas funcionalidades, pois se for para uma dúzia pouco mais de utilizadores não faz grande sentido por muito que esses poucos usem na realidade.

Que outras vantagens, funcionalidades e serviços úteis poderíamos adicionar de forma a tornar o site mais interessante para todos os já utilizadores e futuros?

Confesso que eu guardo os meus parâmetros em simples TXT's por mes (ficheiro com o nome do mes e ano), em que cada linha é marcada com a data dos testes e seus resultados.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A um tempo atras eu tinha aberto um post ( http://www.reefforum.net/f8/reefstats-21539/ ) com esta mesma sugestao.

Se fizerem o site eu irei utilizar e 1 euro por ano nao e nada tambem...


Abraços

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

como já disse, estou disponível para o programar, seja para 10 ou para 100 utilizadores.

o que me move é o desafio de um novo projecto, para mim vai ser um prazer fazê-lo.

faço-o na condição de ser sempre grátis para o utilizador.

amanhã vou-me debroçar sobre isto e apresentar-vos uma estrutura base do site, para se fazer uma ferramenta de facto útil.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Uma sugestao para o sharemyfrags...


Um frag so deveria poder ser re-anunciado uma vez por mes ou algo d tipo pois nota-se que alguns membros editam os frags/items varias vezes para que os mesmos apareçam sempre na pagina inicial e sejam constantemente anuciados nos emails dos users.

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto, tenho verificado algum abuso nesse sentindo também, não me recordo mas penso que o só editar não move a posição nem gera novo email, só no caso de ser apagado e recolocado de novo.

Mas vou averiguar e tentar ver a melhor forma de ficar tudo com uma utilização mais correcta.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Correcto, tenho verificado algum abuso nesse sentindo também, não me recordo mas penso que o só editar não move a posição nem gera novo email, só no caso de ser apagado e recolocado de novo.
> 
> Mas vou averiguar e tentar ver a melhor forma de ficar tudo com uma utilização mais correcta.



Baltazar realmente tens razao, nao manda novo email mas move a posiçao... Aconteceu-me ao editar o item que tenho la...

Nao e que seja mau de voltar a por em primeiro sempre que ha atualizaçao, ate acho bom mas deveria de haver um tempo entre cada ediçao permitida senao ainda alguem edita todos os dias e fica sempre a frente...

Abraços

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o meu sobe porque conforme vou vendendo e vou fazendo frag´s, mudo o numero de unidades disponiveis, por isso está sempre a editar que faz o anuncio subir.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Certo Bruno mas mesmo assim nao deveria na minha opiniao.

Mas tambem nao me referia a ninguem em particular.

O frag e o mesmo e nao um novo. Quer dizer que se despachares um frag todos os dias acabas por ocultar os frags de quem nao despacha.

Sei que nao e por maldade mas nao acho justo acontecer assim.

Ja agora espero que tenhas frags novos em breve porque gosto dos teus frags.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, mas eu não estou a dizer que esteja bem assim, também acho que deva ser alterado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas,  para não estar a gerar mails com frags de testes alguém pode editar um frag/item antigo e constar que fica com a mesma data?

Ou seja neste momento a data será sempre a data inicial da colocação do anuncio e nunca irá ser mudada, penso que assim ficará sempre na mesma posição.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite Baltasar tudo bem?

Há maneira de mandar uma mensagem privada ao utilizador que faz um comentário no frag à venda?

A pessoa pede para entrar em contacto com ela, mas não consigo enviar mensagem privada quando a pessoa não tem nenhum frag a venda.

O que costumo fazer é comentar abaixo, mas parece que depois as pessoas nuncam vêm porque não recebem no mail que foi comentado.

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá boas, podes explicar melhor?
Não sei se percebi bem, se tiveres o link do artigo em questão para poder ver o que se passa manda por PM.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a idea era carregar no nome da pessoa que comentou e conseguir mandar-lhe uma mensagem privada para que receba no seu mail um aviso de resposta.

Exemplo:

:: Share my Frags :: - Portal para Troca de Corais, Peixes, Invertebrados e Artigos Reef

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui não tem maneira de mandar mensagem privada.

:: Share my Frags :: - Portal para Troca de Corais, Peixes, Invertebrados e Artigos Reef

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mas quando vais a gestão dos teus itens não tens lá as mensagens dos utilizadores que querem comprar?

Se não estão é porque não mandaram e deviam pois o método de troca/compra é pelas mensagens e não por comentários.

No entanto posso tentar ver se não é muito complexo se poder enviar uma mensagem/email ao clicar no nome do utilizados nos comentários.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois é isso, as pessoas poêm-se a falar pelos comentários em vez de ser por mensagem privada. lol

Se aqui desse para por um link para mandar mensagem privada, seria o ideal.

:: Share my Frags :: - Portal para Troca de Corais, Peixes, Invertebrados e Artigos Reef

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok vou tentar meter alguma forma de possibilidade de contactar, pode dar erros para já mas assim que ok eu aviso.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado Baltasar.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok ainda tem uns bugs a nível de titulo da  mensagem na lista de PM's e também o reply tem links inválidos, mas para já serve para fazer chegar uma mensagem a qualquer utilizador que tenha colocado um comentário.

Para enviar basta clicar no link a seguir ao nome do utilizador desse comentário.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, está óptimo! Muito obrigado!

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar tudo bem?

Penso que algo se passa com o site, não estou a conseguir entrar, nem pedindo nova password.

Aparece:

O login falhou. 
Password incorrecta.

Podes ver esta situação?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno estive a testar e não vejo problema nenhum.

O teu user está válido e tudo normal mesmo, terás esquecido a password?

Se quiseres posso mudar...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, fiz recuperação de password e usei essa pass e não deu.

Vou-te mandar PM para resolver-mos esta situação.

Obrigado.

----------

